
DropTunes. Your Music + Dropbox - janektm
https://droptun.es/login
======
h4rris
I don't like the idea of entering my Dropbox credentials directly into an
untrusted site. Doesn't Dropbox have any safer means of authentication for
these kinds of services, like twitter or facebook offer?

Seems like a cool service, though.

~~~
earbitscom
Not only is it unsafe, but it makes your folder completely public, which is
just begging for legal action by the music industry.

------
chrislo
The root URL <https://droptun.es/> is an apache welcome page. I think I'd need
a bit more information about the people behind this before entering my dropbox
username and password into the login form.

------
bbeni
This site has blatant security flaws, try inserting '"><h1> into either the
username or password field and see what it returns.

------
senko
Username/password shouldn't actually be needed for this functionality. Just
sharing a folder with music would be enough.

------
maigret
As a new user just discovering this website, I need following information:

\- What does DropTunes do? Not everyone understands what "Your Music" +
"Dropbox" means. Actually, most normal people don't know Dropbox at all.

\- Are there also mobiles apps? Can I use that on my phone? My iPad? If I
don't know I don't want to try it.

\- Where should I put my music on Dropbox? Why does it needs my credentials?
Could as well use my public folder.

------
janektm
Perhaps this could be an alternative: <http://grooveshark.com/>

------
mijnpc
I don't know if i can trust this site :S

@janektm thanks for the url, looks like a great service

